# train store find!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

stopped by the local hobby store today in search of some landscaping materials for my layout. the only hobby store near here is a little old place in half a basement downtown that specializes in trains. as I poked around old boxes in the back of the place, the guy mentioned that the owner had bought some stuff from someone's collection... and that's where i found this:










So I dug thru the boxes, and there's THUNDERJETS IN THERE, oh baby... The owner walked in then, and I asked what he wanted for the box? He spent a minute poking at the stuff, then said, "I dunno what it's worth, but I'd be satisfied to get 15 bucks for it." They were a little surprised that I got back from the bank machine so fast...

Spread it out on the kitchen table:









Of course, those two boxes at the lower left are the good stuff:




































Amazingly, NONE of this stuff is cut. The Toronado has a coat of blue Testors' slathered on it, but I'm thinkin' that the ****'N'Span will fix that right up. It also has cracked window posts, and most have screwpost cracks of varying severity. Only one of the Bachman cars has a chassis, but it seems to run well after a few drops of oil. Spent a little while tinkering, and so far the Camaro and the Mustang are pretty good runners, the Jag, Toronado, and Cheetah still need some TLC, and the GT seems to have a bent gearplate like someone stepped on it?

Oh, and those red skinny tires at the left of the last picture are AWESOME even after sitting for however many years this stuff was entombed. Weren't there red tires like that called Golden Falcons?

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The only way this story could be cooler is if you had said you chewed them down to $10. :tongue:

Nice snag - a few more golden oldies saved from the landfill. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> The only way this story could be cooler is if you had said you chewed them down to $10. :tongue:
> 
> Nice snag - a few more golden oldies saved from the landfill. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


No way--as a matter of fact, I felt so guilty getting all that stuff for $15 that I bought a $5 package of landscaping lichen that i didn't really want...  

yeah, the thought of stuff like this getting tossed makes me cringe.

--rick


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice haul Rick!

Clean those puppies up and then give us some after pics.
Great to hear there are still some finds to be had.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, nice score!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I love these stories. Gives me hope I'll find a deal like this someday... 

GP


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice score!! its so much fun to find those kind of stuff!! for me i ll have to play it cool and not get too excited like a 5 years old boy!! LOL!


Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL!

I'll bet you we're shivering Rick. Great find. 

I think I have a pretty cherry set of bumpers for that white Bachmann. (Toyota 2000 GT?)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Very very nice haul rick! Congrads! and Like someone else said a few less Jets in the landfill...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks all.  hey bill, the bumpers on the Toyota are actually in pretty good shape. the problem is that the paint is not... it seems that these were not molded in color, they were painted, and this one is kinda chipped and beat...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Glad somebody's finding something...*

Good eye and nice snag Rick... I myself went to a local train show 2 weeks ago... Had high hopes of making a find!!!.. Turned out to be THE most boring show I've ever been to.  Prices were high on train stuff (buildings, figures, etc) and it wasn't really any better selection than just going to a hobby store. To make that worse, there was some slot related stuff (Dukes Release, Lifelike Sets) being displayed by an area hobby shop _*at full retail price*_. $16.99 ? ? :freak::freak:... I don't think so. Needless to say, I also got skunked diggin thru the boxes and totes. I used to be a train guy, so I know what has value and what doesn't... The junk that was there was unreal... I give up. nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rick you got the Lucky Dog....Woof, Woof...Lucky!*

rick,

Hey that is Way Cool that you got this stuff and for a bargain.  

Who knows a find like this may just be around the corner for another one of us soon? Joez had his Hay-Day a while back and I have found my Garage Sale box of old slots for $5.00 many years ago. 

Keep on swimming, keep on swimming, keep on swimming. Gotta keep on swimming for deals or Nemo & Dori will get them first.

Bob...Enjoy it man!!...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW ....... i'll give ya $30 for it LOL. Nice find !!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super nice score Rick!!! Gives me hope that I'll get my chance!!! Lucky!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*S'ok*



ParkRNDL said:


> thanks all.  hey bill, the bumpers on the Toyota are actually in pretty good shape. the problem is that the paint is not... it seems that these were not molded in color, they were painted, and this one is kinda chipped and beat...
> 
> --rick


Sorry cant help ya there...I'd send it to ya, but the body I have has had a rather violent roof-ectomy.

...unless of course you're looking for the ultra rare "spyder version"


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Good find Rick!*

Good find Rick!!!
There is still stuff out there...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is very heartening news for a lot of guys, Rick.
Nice score, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice! Surprised there were cars, I always seem to find the box with track only, and because it's so rare the seller is asking $50 for some old rusty track!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> WOW ....... i'll give ya $30 for it LOL. Nice find !!!!!


 
Way to step up there Jerry. :lol: Dave


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ParkRNDL,

I'm very happy for you.  Nice to see that someone from the board get a good deal.

Randy.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

nice find!! i love the cheetah and the camaro, good luck with those puppies!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a great find, and I'd be nice to that train store guy too. I've come across a person or two like that, but more often than not are willing to put the screws to somebody if they figure they can. 

On the list of most fun things in the world to do BY YOURSELF: (LOLOLOLOL)

opening up the turpentine, q tips, labelle oil, 6000-12000 grit micro mesh etc etc.... hearing the whine and smelling the motor heat up for the first time in what, 35-40 years?

That looks like a great time to be had!!!!!!!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great find Rick. That was definitely 15 bucks well spent. Dave.


----------

